# Karlie the Patient



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Yesterday Karlie ran into a problem and punctured one of her pads on her right back foot and was bleeding like crazy. She had been tearing around in the snow with her pal Dallie and ran into a wire fence. 

We brought her into the house and I applied a pressure dressing. I put it on quickly and could not tell how badly it was cut. I called the Vet and brought her over. Once we arrived the bleeding had stopped and the Vet put her on antibiotics for seven days. Well she is playing up the patient role beyond your wildest dreams. She is so cute and I sure love her beyond words. Here is a shot of her with her dressing on. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

haha.... She is workin' it!!!  

Hope she heals up all nice. Carson tore up one of his pads this summer and had to do the bandage thing for a while....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful calm patient. Beau tore his pad almost off at the back of the foot and had to get it glued back down and then after it stuck really well (about a week) then he got stitches in it. Through it all he had to get his bandage changed every other day. It took almost a month for it to finally heal.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope it heal quickly


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous shot of "the patient". Goldens sure can play that sympathy card. I have probably told the story of my Cedah and her broken leg here before but I'll repeat it anyways. : She was in a cast on her hind leg and playing it up big time with me carrying her our to "get busy" and all. I had a dog bed set up for her in the living room. She spent the weekend glued to the dog bed except to be lugged outside. On Monday I went to work and came home at lunch to check on her and I couldn't find her anywhere. I was in panic mode and hollered her name.  Then, from UPSTAIRS I hear a Big "THUNK, tic tic tic THUNK tic tic tic THUNK. I go to the foot of the stairs and see her looking down at me from the top of the stairs. :doh: She had not only gone upstairs but had gotten up on my bed with her cast on. She was SOOOO BUSTED!!! But the expression on her face was priceless :


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Rob, I'm pretty sure that I've heard that story before but it was funny anyway!

Ronna, I'm sorry about Karlie's boo boo. I hope it heals quickly. My first golden needed a bandage on her foot once and there was snow on the ground. I was able to put a sandwich baggie over the bandage on her foot and a child sized sock over that and taped the whole thing nice and secure at the narrow part of her ankle. It helped to keep her bandage dry when she went out.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so cute - she is so pretty. Goldies should really be awarded an "Oscar" when they have a bandage on - they know how to play to an audience. Hope she is soon running around again very soon.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Your little patient looks so precious!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My late German Shepherd Zeus tore open his paw pad once by breaking a bowl and stepping on glass. I was still in bed when it happened, so of course he had to run upstairs and jump on bed to wake me up. I cuddled with him a while before I discovered there was blood everywhere!!! I can't believe how bad they bleed. Rushed him to the vets for stitches. When I came home, I was so shocked at how bad my house looked. It looked like there had been a mass murder. Good thing my mother did not try to stop in while I was not home.

I also went to the vet daily to have the dressing changed. He walked on it fine though.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. Poor puppy.. she deserves to be taken care of  She is beautiful.. 

Rob, that is great! Good girl! She was just keeping your bed warm


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Very cute..you work that sore paw for all you can get. 

I've noticed with my crew that they do that while they're bandaged, and the second the bandage is off they're tearing around like nothing happened:uhoh:


----------

